# Drew Estate April 14th Tobacco World



## TWCigars (Sep 15, 2005)

Here's your notice for the Drew Estate event coming up in April. Marvin Samel is going to put on an exciting event, he's a great guy with a lot of energy. He's going to offer tons of deals, we'll have giveaways and his staff will be on hand to answer questions. I also heard that they are bringing down their customized Drew Estate bike(s??) to show off at the event. I'll post more info as it becomes available.

Saturday, April 14
2PM to 6PM

http://www.tobaccoworldcigars.com


----------



## TWCigars (Sep 15, 2005)

TWCigarsFL said:


> Here's your notice for the Drew Estate event coming up in April. Marvin Samel is going to put on an exciting event, he's a great guy with a lot of energy. He's going to offer tons of deals, we'll have giveaways and his staff will be on hand to answer questions. I also heard that they are bringing down their customized Drew Estate bike(s??) to show off at the event. I'll post more info as it becomes available.
> 
> Saturday, April 14
> 2PM to 6PM
> ...


Just a reminder that the event is coming up...


----------

